# 24 Acres with house in the foothills, CALIFORNIA



## Tea_mama (Nov 7, 2012)

We have a beautiful homestead/ranch ready for a new family! Just under 24 acres, 1/2 of which is in irrigated pasture and the other half in raw forest with all the firewood you could need. Mild winters allow for year round growing, and a garden spot is cleared. There is a year round stream, district irrigation water, fruit trees, a 50x52 Redwood barn with 220, RV hookups, a large deck with gorgeous local views, a detached 10x12 insulated room (currently used as a bedroom for our oldest son!), and a 3/2 house with country charm. Currently there are horses and mules, but soon there will be cattle as well. 

http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/4899-Fruitland-Rd_Marysville_CA_95901_M20888-69545


----------



## dademoss (May 2, 2015)

Lovely place but so far out of my price range


----------

